
The age of Amazon and Alibaba is just beginning - kawera
https://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21730641-rivals-and-governments-beware-age-amazon-and-alibaba-just-beginning
======
Top19
Interesting article / thanks for sharing although I see it as unlikely to come
true.

1\. The Economist just this month published a cover story about how
globalization is actually helping people and just needs to be “adjusted”. The
article was very out of touch with the times and made me question and
otherwise good magazine.

2\. Monopoly is being redefined slowly, mainly in academic legal circles, as
market share instead of price point. This does not bode well for these two
companies.

3\. Alibaba will be closed down shortly from the rest of the world. Eventually
China’s economy will falter, and this has been the only thing really holding
the country together for the last 40 years. The solution to stabilize the
country and prevent chaos from the poor western part overwhelming the rich
eastern coast will be to seal the country off and stop trade, kind of like the
Soviet Union did, in order to maintain an artificial economy. Probably not a
great long-term solution, but it can be effective for a couple of decades.

